# Fluval C4 Power Filter



## CichlidFinaddict (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey everyone I purchased a 55 Gallon Fluval aquarium package and it came with the Fluval C4 Power Filter. Love the design and power of the filter, but it is pretty loud. Anyone else have this filter?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Fill the chemical portion of the filter with more biomedia. It is a good filter design. One of the best HOB filters. They are loud by all accounts. Try running with the lid off and put some KY jelly on the magnet portion of the impeller to quiet it down.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

pablo111 said:


> Fill the chemical portion of the filter with more biomedia. It is a good filter design. One of the best HOB filters. They are loud by all accounts. Try running with the lid off and put some KY jelly on the magnet portion of the impeller to quiet it down.


KY pablo? i dont think they are trying to get intimate with the filter,just quiet it down ? lol... just being funny  
A little plain vasoline with a q tip will work also.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

I returned mine because it made to much noise. Its nice to be able to do quick and easy maintenance on HOB's but I think they all make noise. If you want silent running a canister is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

B.Roberson said:


> pablo111 said:
> 
> 
> > Fill the chemical portion of the filter with more biomedia. It is a good filter design. One of the best HOB filters. They are loud by all accounts. Try running with the lid off and put some KY jelly on the magnet portion of the impeller to quiet it down.
> ...


Vaseline works better but KY is totally safe even if fish eat it when it gets into the aquarium. Vaseline would be safe to eat too but it'd cause bad diarrhea.


----------



## CichlidFinaddict (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input! I have tried the vasoline and it made a bit of a difference, but not much. I will try filling it up with more BioMedia.. I have started to get used to the sound, but It would be nice not having to have the tv turned up to 50 all the time lol!


----------



## SpartyTim (Jan 6, 2014)

So when u say fill with more biomedia, do you mean more of the C-node material? I can't find bags other than an ammonia remover/charcoal combo or the original charcoal.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

SpartyTim said:


> So when u say fill with more biomedia, do you mean more of the C-node material? I can't find bags other than an ammonia remover/charcoal combo or the original charcoal.


Just buy biomedia from the petshop. I like the Eheim stuff because it's spherical. It doesn't have to be Fluval brand media. I don't think their media is very good.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

pablo111 said:


> Fill the chemical portion of the filter with more biomedia. It is a good filter design. One of the best HOB filters. They are loud by all accounts. Try running with the lid off and put some KY jelly on the magnet portion of the impeller to quiet it down.


Thanks Pablo...per this post, took your recommendation and picked up a couple .... yes, very nice design. As it is new...quiet so far. Using it in the 75 gallons paired with Fluval 406.


----------

